

The Startup Kids Documentary - iamageek
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/22/the-startup-kids-documentary-itunes/

======
namenotrequired
I saw this in Amsterdam and a lot of it was more of the same that you already
read about here, but it was still really helpful, especially my less technical
friends and hopefully future cofounders.

